# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Dzikie mięso - jak się pozbyć w domowy sposób

## deamon

Witam,

Od grudnia 2015 pojawił się u mnie problem związany z wrastającym paznokciem, a zaraz po tym pojawiło się to przeklęte "dzikie mięso".
Męczę się z tym kawał czasu. Po kilka dnia (niemal 24/h) mam albo rivanol, albo maść ichtiolową albo tribiotic.

Niestety bez rezultatu. Może za krótko to stosowałem? Staram się robić opatrunek rano i potem zmiana na świeży opatrunek na noc.

Bardzo proszę o pomoc bo już nie wiem jak sobie poradzić. Chciałbym uporać się z tym w warunkach domowych bez konieczności wizyty u chirurga, bo nie mogę być uziemiony np po usunięciu paznokcia.

Z góry dzięki za porady

----------


## Jedrek.R

Ja tu wiedzę typowy ropień od wrastającego paznokcia a nie dzikie mięso.
Obawiam się, ze bez wizyty u chirurga się nie obejdzie. Można było sobie próbować samemu pomóc jak proces zapalenia się zaczynał. Jak widać palec jest mocno zainfekowany. Powodem tej infekcji jest wrośnięty paznokieć. Trzeba natychmiast usunąć paznokieć i wdrożyć antybiotykową terapie. Dalsze zwlekanie, może skutkować nawet utrata palca.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poleciłabym pójść z tym do specjalisty. Moczenie w wodzie z szarym mydłem nic nie pomoże. Miałem taki sam problem. Dzikie mięso narastało na paznokieć. Na wizycie w Centrum Stopy w Łodzi. Poprzeżegano ziarninę. Ziarnina zaczeła się cofać, a całe to zamieszanie wywołał wrastający paznokieć. Oczywiście wrastający paznokieć został wyleczony za pomocą tamponad. Szczerze polecam Centrum Stopy. Wspaniały i empatyczny  zespół

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam z tym potworny problem od czerwca 2020r. w październiku znalazłem odpowiedź że pomaga tribiotic wraz z kąpielą w gorącej wodzie z mydlinami. spróbowałem i faktycznie. po pierwsze przestało ohydnie śmierdzieć co było nie do wytrzymania. po drugie ziarnina była niedawno na cały palec duży u nogi i potwornie bolała a teraz nie czuje jej w ogóle i zajmuje tylko pół palca. będę kontynuował kuracje i poszukam jeszcze jakiejś maści na  nie gojące się rany. może da efekt jeszcze lepszy niż tribiotic. wcześniej zdzierałem strupy które potwornie narastały i powodowały ohydny odór i nie pomagało to nic. tribiotic i mydło pomogło o tyle że to się przynajmniej nie rozwija a wręcz kurczy w stosunku do rozmiarów sprzed paru dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, szukałam sposobu na dzikie mięso przy kciuku, żadne maści z antybiotykiem nie pomogła. Na jakiej stronie wyczytałam,* że trzeba rozkruszyć tabletkę witaminy C i to pomoże. I tak się stało, jest sukces zaraz na drugi dzień mięsko przyschlo i już go nie ma. Nawet lekarz o tym nie wie, że jest taki sposób.**

----------

